# Food Safety News Tue 6/30/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 30, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 6/30/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Federal court expected to dismiss charges against former Blue Bell CEO*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 30, 2020 12:06 am Felony charges lodged against former Blue Bell Creameries CEO Paul Kruse on May 1 are all but certain to be dismissed for lack of subject matter jurisdiction. The dismissal could occur at the next motion hearing in the case, which is scheduled for 2 p.m. on July 29, or U.S. District Judge Robert Pitman could... Continue Reading


*Fresh Express salad recall includes 90 products — all from same plant*
By Coral Beach on Jun 30, 2020 12:05 am Naming additional retailers in relation to a parasitic outbreak associated with bagged salad mixes, U.S. officials are confident in evidence that is showing a Fresh Express production plant implicated in previous recalls and outbreaks is the likely source of contaminated products. Ninety-one products distributed to a total of 30 states and the District of Columbia... Continue Reading


*FSIS gains some in push back with OIG over process audit for new swine slaughter rule*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 30, 2020 12:04 am The Office of Inspector General (OIG) report on USDA’s recent rulemaking for the Modernization of Swine Slaughter Inspection did not find much to concern USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). “We determined whether FSIS,” the OIG report says, “with respect to its worker safety analysis section of the proposed rule: (1) complied with public... Continue Reading


*FSA survey reveals people eating food past use-by dates*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 30, 2020 12:03 am Half of people worried about food affordability have eaten cooked meats and bagged salad past their use by dates, according to a Food Standards Agency survey monitoring behavior during the coronavirus pandemic. The monthly tracker looked at attitudes, experience and behaviors of consumers on food in England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Further surveys are planned... Continue Reading

*Austria records more than 800 food recalls in past decade*
By News Desk on Jun 30, 2020 12:01 am More than 1,000 product warnings, recalls and notices for food, food contact materials, cosmetics and toys were published in Austria between 2010 and 2019. The main reasons were residues, microorganisms and contamination by foreign material. Most commonly affected products included toys, cereal products, meat products and dairy. During this period, the public was informed 813... Continue Reading

*Fresh Express launches nationwide salad recall in Canada for cyclospora*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2020 03:35 pm Fresh Express, the same produce company implicated in a parasitic outbreak and recalls of bagged salad in the U.S., has initiated a nationwide recall of a dozen of it’s products in Canada. No one in Canada has been confirmed ill with infections caused by the microscopic Cyclospora parasite in relation to the recalled products, according... Continue Reading


----------

